# Zillas



## Hondaex (Oct 9, 2010)

I was looking for some Zillas, and I just ran across 2-26x9x12 and 2 26x11x12 shipped to my door for $307 

Dose this sound like a good deal?

I know there small but so is my quad


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Sounds pretty good to me if thats shipped!! :rockn:


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

yeah... and if they actually have them in stock... Zillas are really popular


----------



## Hondaex (Oct 9, 2010)

I just called and they are in stock

Yes that is shipped reg. ground 


I just sent MudThrowers an email to see what they have in stock and price
as a sponsor of this site i would rather give them the money


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

Keep in mind they run a little small


----------



## Hondaex (Oct 9, 2010)

Just got an email from Martha 

And they have a sale :bigok:

Thanks gpinjason for the post about MudThrowers :beerchug:


----------

